# Rank the Countries in terms of INDUSTRIAL competence/competitiveness



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

The countries to be discussed are as follows:

Germany, Britain, France, Italy, and Spain from the European Subcontinent

Japan, South Korea, and Australia from Asia-Pacific

USA and Canada from North America

It's a 10-country competition in industry (NOT SERVICE NOR AGRICULTURE NOR ENERGY & RESOURCES). 

Rank the countries.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Germany, Britain, France, Italy, and Spain from the European Subcontinent

Japan, South Korea, and Australia from Asia-Pacific

USA and Canada from North America


1.USA
2.Japan
3.Germany
4.UK
5.South Korea
6. France
7.Canada
8.Italy
9.Spain
10.Australia


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

kyenan said:


> The countries to be discussed are as follows:
> 
> Germany, Britain, France, Italy, and Spain from the European Subcontinent
> 
> ...


um.. we need some countries.. such as Holland.. China, India, Taiwan and.. Mexico..

just put like this

Mexico and Brazil from Latin America


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree with ejd03... Taiwan is clearly ahead Australia...


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

1.USA
2.Japan
3.Germany
4.UK
5.South Korea
6. France
7.Canada
8.Italy
9.Spain
10.Australia
Same with Sen.


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

I think that UK is grossly overrated.... due to their diplomatic influence(thanks US) they
seem larger than what they actually are by themselves.. besides the riduculously overvalued currency(pound) is undermining their industrial competitiveness.

1.USA
2. Japan
3. Germany
4. S. Korea
5. France
6. Spain
7. Italy
8. UK
9. Canada
10. Australia


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Locust said:


> I agree with ejd03... Taiwan is clearly ahead Australia...


I deliberately leave Taiwan out because some people may again ask "Is Taiwan a country..? blabla~".


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The most competitive country's in the world, according to the World Economic Forum are as follows:

1. Finland
2. USA
3. Sweden
4. Taiwan
5. Denmark
6. Norway
7. Singapore
8. Switzerland 
9. Japan
10.Iceland
11.United Kingdom
12.Netherlands
13.Germany
14.Australia
15.Canada
16. UAE 

You can find the full list here:http://www.weforum.org/pdf/Gcr/Growth_Competitiveness_Index_2003_Comparisons

And further details here: http://www.weforum.org/site/homepub...eness+Programme\Global+Competitiveness+Report


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

> It's a 10-country competition in industry (NOT SERVICE NOR AGRICULTURE NOR ENERGY & RESOURCES).


 It's about Industy not economy.

Defenitly China is top. In Europe most countries only have about 20 - 40% of the economy. The US has 20%

China has industry and construction of 52.9% of their GDP!

US has GDP of $ 11,750,000,000,000 
China $ 7,262,000,000,000 

20% of 11 trillions are ~2 trillions
50% of 7 trillions are ~4.5 trillions


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

ejd03 said:


> Holland


Isnt it Netherland..

Here is my list beside Europe..

Asia
1.Japan, 
2.South Korea

Pacific
1.Australia 


North America
1.USA 
2.Canada 



Yes, what happen to china?


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

earthJoker said:


> It's about Industy not economy.
> 
> Defenitly China is top. In Europe most countries only have about 20 - 40% of the economy. The US has 20%
> 
> ...


that's a ppp value. Chinese norminal GDP is not even close to japan at this moment.


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Isnt it Netherland..
> 
> Here is my list beside Europe..
> 
> ...


um.. well China is big but.. you know it's more based on manufacturing rather than just creating and innovation..


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Justme said:


> The most competitive country's in the world, according to the World Economic Forum are as follows:
> 
> 1. Finland
> 2. USA
> ...


I am asking about competitiveness in industry....


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

kyenan said:


> I am asking about competitiveness in industry....


and why do you only choose those countries??? :eek2:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

earthJoker said:


> It's about Industy not economy.
> 
> Defenitly China is top. In Europe most countries only have about 20 - 40% of the economy. The US has 20%
> 
> ...


That's acutally a sign that China's industry ISN'T competitive. Or, at least, not _productive._


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Justme said:


> The most competitive country's in the world, according to the World Economic Forum are as follows:
> 
> 1. Finland
> 2. USA
> ...


what happened to 2004? They only have data for 2003... Portugal doesn't rank bad in 24th position, right between Spain and Belgium


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Pedrocid said:


> and why do you only choose those countries??? :eek2:


Ah...then what countries do you specifically add to the thread? I will think about the remaking of the thread if many people want to add more countries. But I was also thinking about including Brazil, India, Mexico, and China, but in that case, other developing countries are, I think, also qualified for being included on the list, which makes the list too lengthy.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

kyenan,is software a kind of industrial product?


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

tiger said:


> kyenan,is software a kind of industrial product?


Is software industrial product...? well.... it may be so, but was not in my original consideration.
I think you can make two rankings, one that includes softwares and another one that does not include it.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Software would be considered part of the service industry.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

I think I better remake this thread. In the new one, what countries do you want me to include? Do you want me to keep the list and add some more countries, or to replace some of them to others?


----------



## Franks Research (May 5, 2005)

Sen said:


> Germany, Britain, France, Italy, and Spain from the European Subcontinent
> 
> Japan, South Korea, and Australia from Asia-Pacific
> 
> ...


I don't think the UK ranks #4. They aren't so intelligent. Fundamentally the UK is the country of service job. They are very good at only the financial business, but the legacy of the colonial period.


----------



## Squirrelking (Jun 14, 2011)

Franks Research said:


> I don't think the UK ranks #4. They aren't so intelligent. Fundamentally the UK is the country of service job. They are very good at only the financial business, but the legacy of the colonial period.


 
Says the bot who can't string a sentence together.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Squirrelking said:


> Says the bot who can't string a sentence together.


You had to bump a 7 year old tread to add that? :nuts:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Isn't France ahead of the UK without any doubt when it comes to industrial capabilities.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ afterall they have a larger economy.


----------



## Squirrelking (Jun 14, 2011)

Galro said:


> You had to bump a 7 year old tread to add that? :nuts:


Yes. That and the hilarity of seeing how many people would actually notice, moreso after it being pointed out. It was a slow day...


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Why you guys use a old list from 2003? That's the list before the financial crisis.

World Econimic Forum 2012-2013 (PDF-list).
http://reports.weforum.org/global-competitiveness-report-2012-2013/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Galro said:


> You had to bump a 7 year old tread to add that? :nuts:


Seriously! 
People will be forever going back and refuting and arguing about data that is 7 years old.


----------

